

Ask HN: What's the easiest way to host a static website? - bhurlow

I have tried:<p>1. Amazon s3<p>2. Custom simple node.js web server and a PAAS like Heroku, Appfog etc.<p>3. Linux server running nginx (so far more expensive than the above options)<p>Any other awesome static web hosting services I'm missing? I'm looking for absolute ease of use here
======
omgmog
GitHub Pages (<http://pages.github.com/>) ?

yourname.github.io, and you can use your own domain for free
([https://help.github.com/articles/setting-up-a-custom-
domain-...](https://help.github.com/articles/setting-up-a-custom-domain-with-
pages)).

Additionally, you could use a site generator such as Jekyll with GitHub Pages
(<https://help.github.com/articles/using-jekyll-with-pages>).

------
xzcvczx
nearlyfreespeech.net or any other hosting website?

~~~
bhurlow
this is cool thnx, more or less what I was looking for

